# Worlds Largest Shipyard being Built In China



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

construction has begun on what china says will be the worlds biggest shipyard,part of the countrys plan for taking a dominant role in the industry.
china's biggest shipbuilding co. began building the 5mile long facilty this month on an island in the yangtze river, north of shanghi,
CHINA'S SHIPBUILDING EXPECETED TO EXCEDE TEN MILLION dwt THIS YEAR
china is expected to build ships totaling more than 10 million dwt for the first time in it's history,said an official in charge of the countrys shipbuilding sector on thursday in beijing


----------

